# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: برقراری امنیت برنامه

## amirreza33

سلام دوستان من چطوری میتونم فایل های avi  را جوری استفاده کنم توی برنامه که فقط با اکزه ای که من ساختم باز بشه و با نرم افزار دیگه ای باز نشه ؟

----------

